# Cialis/Taladafil: pills, troches, or liquid?



## MilburnCreek (Jan 16, 2013)

OK guys, keeping in mind i'm 53 and on blood pressure meds (so *sometimes* I need a little help...especialy when I'm horny 24/7...lol)

Which have you found more effective in terms of erections (as opposed to muscle pumps?)

20 mg pills work well for me, and last long.  I just tried some 25 mg sublingual troches, with very mixed results...and now I've just heard about liquid cialis.

The pills and troches all take longer to kick in for me than they are supposed to (about 6 hours) , but then stay in my system a good 2-3 days.  I'm wondering what you guys have found, especially with the liquid, which I havent tried yet.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2013)

Liquid in a about an hour to kick in..I think cialis raises my bp so I'm not so sure it's for me  ..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 19, 2013)

bump


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 20, 2013)

VIAGRA has always worked well for me 50mg is all I need,,,25mg is just about perfect.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 20, 2013)

ALIN said:


> VIAGRA has always worked well for me 50mg is all I need,,,25mg is just about perfect.



OK, I'm scratching my head here....was that an endorsement of 50mg or 25 mg?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 20, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> OK, I'm scratching my head here....was that an endorsement of 50mg or 25 mg?



I believe Alin is saying 25mg is all that's needed but he uses 50mg because he wants to feel like Hugh Hefner


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol.. I got some 100mg  V from china and afraid to eat one cause it's not good to have standing timber for two long..


----------

